# O.T. Save the Date: 2/13 Sports Basement Shopping Party



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Friday, February 13
Sports Basement Sunnyvale
6 to 8 PM
Free snacks and adult beverages
20% discount
Invite your friends

Did I mention free adult beverages? :thumbsup:

RSVP via Evite


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmm… it’s sort of on my way home from work… adult beverages? I may have to check it out, as I am an enthusiast of adult beverages.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We're up to 24 RSVPs and counting. Who else needs to prep for ToC and CCCX #1?

Did I mention that there's free beer? :thumbsup: 

Carbo load for Sierra KOM.

RSVP via Evite


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hey rj2, does the 20% off happen to include bike services? I'm guessing not, but thought I'd ask just in case.

-g


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

gregg said:


> Hey rj2, does the 20% off happen to include bike services? I'm guessing not, but thought I'd ask just in case.
> 
> -g


I just looked at the Sports Basement supplied flyer in the evite and it states 20% off everything. I'm sure there are exceptions, but none on the flyer. The email from the store said the following: We will provide a 20% discount on ANYTHING in our store to all party attendees.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Great, I can carbo-load for the SJ classic in the morning after and maybe buy something useful for the race.  Thank you Richard. I'll definitely be thanking you in person as well for your generosity.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

OK, count me out, as “evite” in Spanish translates to “avoid” in English, so I want to avoid the RSVP process.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey rj, if its raining, I'll be there 
(if its not, I might be on my bike)

I'll rsvp tomorrow. If thats too late, I'll lay off the adult bevies. I am familiar with several local spots within walking distance to satisfy any needs.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

grrrah said:


> I'll rsvp tomorrow.


There is no cutoff until event time. If anyone forgets to RSVP, they're still welcome. We just might run out of snacks and drinks sooner.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We're up to 32. 

I've invited a wide group of friends and acquaintances from mtbr, roadbikereview, Capital Club, San Jose Chamber and beyond. If you're job hunting, this would be a great low-key networking event. I'll even help you mingle.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

grrrah said:


> I am familiar with several local spots within walking distance to satisfy any needs.


St. Johns just across the street! :thumbsup:


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds great, thanks for throwing this out.


----------

